
Teach your kids about the NSA with the help of CryptoCat and DecipherDog. - llambda
http://www.slate.com/blogs/crime/2013/06/07/cryptokids_nsa_teach_your_kids_about_the_nsa_with_the_help_of_cryptocat.html
======
sbi
The campy NSA kids' website has nothing to do with recruitment; the Clinton
administration required all Federal agencies to create websites for children
in an April 18, 1997 memorandum [1]. This is clearly spelled out in the terms-
of-use at nsa.gov [2].

[1]: [https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/privacy-
statement/whmemo.txt](https://www.cia.gov/kids-page/privacy-
statement/whmemo.txt)

[2]:
[http://www.nsa.gov/terms_of_use.shtml#kids](http://www.nsa.gov/terms_of_use.shtml#kids)

~~~
nofinator
Fascinating. What are some other websites like this? Are there any that were
created right after the 1997 memorandum and then never updated?

~~~
sbi
NRO has some Flash games. There's also ATF for kids, CIA for kids, US Marshals
Service for kids ...

------
nutmeg
At first I thought this was about [https://crypto.cat/](https://crypto.cat/)

And maybe this is the answer to the NSA's CryptoCat.

------
mead5432
I don't know why the NSA would need a specific children's site as a
recruitment tool... with the information they are pulling, couldn't they just
watch the child's behavior and identify the ones who represent the best
candidates to become spooks based on their internet activity, Facebook likes
and personal social network (outside FB)?

I'm disappointed that they have all of this and don't see the value in what
they are collecting... __Note the sarcasm __

~~~
MarkHarmon
Maybe the best candidates are so apt at covering their tracks that they never
make a blip on the radar. hehe.

------
hondje
What ever happened to CryptoCat man after he discovered he had been rooted by
the Canadian Intel people? He was as freaked out as could be (prudently) and
then I haven't really heard about it since

~~~
JshWright
s/discovered/suspected/

You're right about the freaked out part though...

------
shmerl
It's a double edged sword. The more people are educated about cryptography,
the more they can resist the abusive surveillance.

------
Zigurd
The characters are trademarked. That's disappointing. They would be much more
useful in the public domain.

